# screenplay and stageplay markets?



## drovers-sunrise (May 12, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I'm thinking of writing some screenplays (or even stageplays) and trying to get them off the ground. My main point in doing this is because I'm not the worlds most descriptive person and that can often impact on the quality of my fiction. I find it easier to write plays, which is the format I wrote in when I first started writing. Nothing special, and definitely not to industry standards! but I did enjoy it.

Anyway, my question - is there much of a market for screenplays and stageplays? And if so, is there a list of some kind? If I ever get to sending out queries, this would be extremely helpful. I'm pretty familiar with the sources here in Australia (I think), but I am willing to go outside of the country if it means exposing my work and getting my name out there. My main interest is writing drama, and perhaps a some stuff that is a little off the mainstream track.

Any advice you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## Wallmaker (May 21, 2008)

You need a literary agent of some sort to represent your work and help you get it out there to people interested in using play or screen scripts.  I'd see what agents are near you or... if you're into the more expensive route, there are creative directories of some primo agencies in Hollywood you can buy for 69.95 every quarter.  This is the type of book I'd recommend borrowing or spending long hours at the bookstore with, then putting it back on the store shelf.


----------



## drovers-sunrise (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info Wallmaker. I'll do some checking into agents. I am however in a small town, and I imagine the majority of agents are in the capital city, which is about a 12 hr car drive south. Do agents represent people long distance?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Drovers

I feel the same way you do about writing scripts.  I'd MUCH rather do it than fiction.  However, the chances of selling a script is infintesimally smaller than selling a novel (which is not that easy in the first place)

Of course before selling it you have to write it.   If you are just starting out, let us know and maybe we can point you to resources for writing and peer review.

Distance should be an obstacle to presenting to agents initially.   It's done by email and such and if somebody wants to talk in person, you're doing really well.

There is also a wide field of people who try to get scripts over the internet.    Places like inkspot  and mandy.com    So once you have a script in hand, there are places you can try to put it without having to move to Los Angeles (or whatever the Oz equivalent is)


----------



## drovers-sunrise (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for the advice Lin. 

I have actually just finished two courses - one in drama screenwriting and the other in documentary screenwriting. I got fairly good marks for both classes so I feel like I at least have a good understanding of the basics now. Hopefully over my summer break I can start on a project of some kind.


----------

